# Ola!



## Fedeshi (24 Maggio 2014)

Salve,mi chiamo Federico è sono tifoso del Milan! ,spero di trovarmi bene con voi,dato che da quasi 6 mesi che vi seguo e mi sembrate un forum davvero interessante!^^


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Federico, benvenuto


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Benvenuto Federico


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

salve!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2014)

Benvenuto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

ciao e benvenuto!


----------

